# Reputable laser (hair/tattoo removal clinic)



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I would be grateful if anyone could recommend a reputable clinic for hair removal or tattoo removal? I'm new to Dubai  and have heard many horror stories -seems a bit hit and miss!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I can highly recommend Medical Village at Jumeirah Beach Road. They are a proper clinic with nurses and doctors. Don't go to a beauty clinic for this! There are so many out there with unqualified staff.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks very much! I will give them a try


----------

